# "Broadarrow"?



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Can anyone offer information as to the meaning of "Broadarrow" and when the Broadarrow symbol can be used? Is it a symbol that anyone can use? Who actually manufacturers watches that have the Broadarrow symbol on them? Thanks.

John


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Have a look here :

http://www.broadarrowonline.com/


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hello John

Welcome to the Forum

In addition to the description given in Roy's link above

The arrow is sometimes refered to as the Admiralty Arrow, probably due to the massive influence the Navy had in the past. The Broad Arrow is used to identify material belonging to the British Crown i.e. State. The mark was used on all manner of government property, and later its use was extended throughout the British Commonwealth. For instance marks on Canadian Government property frequently used the arrow surrounded by the letter "C" and was in use at least until the 1950's. No item was too small to escape the broad arrow mark and in the past it was used on items as small as nails and screws! The penalty for having a Broadarrow screw is not known







.

The initials of the ruling monarch may also be included with the Arrow such as VR for Queen Victoria; GR for King George, and WR for William IV. Other letters such as "N" (Navy?) and "WD" which is assumed to be War Department are sometimes seen.

Picture shows a Government Screw ... quite appropriate


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks very much for helping to broaden my education. They have Government screws here as well but in most cases they are not marked


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Some work for the Civil Service!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They work for the Inland Revenue I think


----------

